# Recovered 99% after 10 years of DPD - new insights (video)



## R Yousef (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi All,

I previously posted here in July with an in-depth video explanation into how I recovered from DPD after 10 years with no medication at all. However I noticed a number of people said the video was very in depth and difficult to retain the information if you have the memory and concentration issues that can come with DPD.

So I have made a new video that focuses on one aspect of recovery with new insights and will create more in the future to make it more easily digestible:






The focus is on explaining the causes of some of the scary symptoms and aspects of recovery I believe are missed out.

It would be great to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

DP is truly the most terrifying experience I've ever had, and IMO there is really no medication for it. I think benzos could be the best way to alleviate the symptoms, however this comes with a BIG disclaimer that I've never actually taken a benzo and am just going off of research about what benzos do and my assumption that DP is anxiety driven. Benzos can also have issues with withdrawal which would likely aggravate DP. So please do not go running to benzos willy nilly. Do your research and consult your doctors. In my opinion, the philosophical conundrum known as the "mind-body problem" is the root of all DP. Some people "get" it and some just don't. I envy those that don't.

The mind-body problem is something that caused me great stress and anxiety when I had DP and I had no solution. My DP was drug (marijuana) induced when I was 21, and over time my mind eventually was able to restore itself to its pre-weed state. I should note that it took a month for me to get over DP the first time, and then I got drunk and stupidly smoked weed again and it took over 2 years to get rid of DP the second time. Time was the only thing that helped me, and I think that was because I had had 21 DP free years before. I knew what "normal" was like and my mind eventually found its way back to it.


----------

